# Are online steroid website all scammers?



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All

First off, I am not looking for a source.

I'm just wondering if there is another website or forum where the online suppliers can be verified as genuine, or are they all thieves?

If this is not allowed on the board tell me and I'll delete it.

In a bit peeps


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Not all are buddy, however there are alot of scammers.

I generally use ones that are recommended to me by others and thats after i've done a fair bit of googling on them.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

No. not all of them mate, some are genuine, there are some international forums where source discussion is allowed.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, I'll refer to google then


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

you need to google it and do an extensive research, also LOLIK suggestion sounds good too


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

i couldn't find any places which allow discussion of safe places.. :s


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

do some research once you have narrowed it down to a couple make a minimum order.or go to your local gym get talking to the biggest cvnt in the place he will sort you out


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> do some research once you have narrowed it down to a couple make a minimum order.or go to your local gym get talking to the biggest cvnt in the place he will sort you out


As above:lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, there's one guy at my gym who is 3x the size of anyone else. Maybe I'll pluck up the courage at some point.... :whistling:


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Find a few sites which you think are legit and google ALOT you'll get answers


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No, there are legit ones out there


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

Hobbio said:


> Yeah, there's one guy at my gym who is 3x the size of anyone else. Maybe I'll pluck up the courage at some point.... :whistling:


 just cos hes big dont be intimidated by him.just get talking about protein powder or supplements take it from their.you will probably find hes a decent guy and will talk away. especially if he thinks he can make a bit of coin from you


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Just be carefull what you belive on other forums, some forums may support or be affiliated with a particular source then diss other legitimate online sources just because there competition its a mine field knowing what to belive. There is a subscription site you can subscribe to for a small fee that allows source discussion and lets users rate sites and expose scammers not sure if I could name it though? Goolge should help

Steve


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

www.steroid-encyclopaedia.com is a good place to start although not a source they may have info you could use. ( If this is not allowed please delete)


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

pm a respected member bro ,sure many will be willing to help, i kinda guess its within the rules.but dont pm me i aint respected yet lol.


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

bro the source aint always big in gym thats bollocks. iv bought some off net well known site ,came through he did. but a lot of scammers slagging of good guys so be carefull.and min orders a joke, a scam site will take any money ,ie people on here saying to everyone do a small order ,in long run a lot of people out of pocket they still get there money lol :cool2: i trained in me garage for a year, lost me source thats why i bought of internet . but back in gym and soooo more easy :cool2:


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

there is a few good ones i know of


----------



## greasemonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah same here. know 1 good site i always use but hes quitting it now so not renewing old stock so once its gone its gone lol. got to find some hp sauce in the gym.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for your help and advice guys :thumb:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Not all arew scammers, i'd imagine many normal sources get theres from online sources too, its just finding a reliable source with good quality gear.

Sadly, the large majoriety aren't so reliable.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Never had a problem! Just Goggle A LOT!

:thumb:


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

No,

Plenty of legits, ask some members (don't know about rules) but surely they can pm you to some reviews on other forums.

Plenty out there or use google bro.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

i wouldnt say use google imo


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

jay c said:


> Steroids Steroids Steroids.....is that all yous lot on here talk about ???
> 
> Its beyond me why you would want to inject something thats made for horses and ponys into your bodies anyway ???
> 
> Do it the proper way or dont do it at all.


i smell a ratfftopic:


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> i wouldnt say use google imo


Well google to find all the review threads, ie of a particular lab whack in google you'll get your answers on a forum most likely.:cool:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i dunno....i got done like a kipper by one that was ''recommended'' by some other people.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

My thread got shut down when i posted about this but i did hear of sites that are ring-fenced and limit customers by recommendation only from regular solid buyers. I guess this makes sense as they won't get busted by police.. Am i in the know of such places? No. Would I like to be and recommended? Yep. Am looking same as you op! Sorry that ain't much help but it's an interesting thought on the reliability of sites for those who can't buy in person.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool, you've all given me plenty to think about. Top work fellas :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I have been scammed once online

Its very hard to find a good source, i have spent hours on google searching. You get alot of people say its legit then alot of people saying there scammers. You cant win!

I would ask around my gym but dont want to just come out with it. I have got talking to a few who are on the gear but i wouldnt make the first move in asking.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

If you're not in a hardcore gym (anyone in my case..) online is the only way.

I think we're dependent on people volunteering information privately, otherwise you can't really get a feel of who's good and not. Sometimes, it might be the case to take the risk and check out a place.

I'm in the same boat looking for some 50mg tab'd var. I know which brands are good but sourcing is another matter.

I haven't been scammed yet and the best way is always in person but for some of us, on-line is our only option


----------

